# Sofa upholsterer



## Moneypit (10 Sep 2006)

Hi, can anyone recommend anyone to re-upholster a sofa please in Dublin?

Many thanks.


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Sep 2006)

*Re: Sofa Upholstery*

[broken link removed] people are quite good. A friend used them and recommended them.


----------



## Moneypit (11 Sep 2006)

*Re: Sofa Upholstery*

Thanks Sueellen.


----------



## dools (16 Sep 2006)

*Re: Sofa upholstery*

Moneypit,

Upholsterers can purchase their materials in www.zhivago.ie . I'm sure they could recommend some upholsterers too

D


----------



## LIVERLIPS (17 Sep 2006)

*Re: Sofa upholstery*

What about Royal Upholstery they are in Kilbarrack Ind Estate and there number is 8396909


----------



## nai (18 Sep 2006)

*Re: Sofa upholstery*

got a sofa upholstered recently and to be honest we should have bought a new one - cost us 450 for fabric and 400 for the upholsterer and it's not as good as new if you know what i mean - you would know it's not a factory finish - in general workmanship is ok but wouldn't do it again.


----------



## huskerdu (18 Sep 2006)

*Re: Sofa upholstery*

I had an excellent job done by Blackrock upholsterers. It cost 800 but it 
looks great. It was a 6 year old sofa which had cost a fair bit of money but had taken a battering, and the fabric which we chose in the first place turned out not be be great for kids ( the things you learn).

Therefore, it was worth doing, A lot of cheap sofas would not be worth
800 to upholster.


----------



## WaterWater (27 Oct 2006)

*Re: Sofa upholstery*

I have a two seater plus two single chairs that are in good condition but there are some tears in the seat cushions. We like the fabric on the furniture but it is no longer available to purchase. The plan is to sacrifice one of the single chairs (the worst of them) and cannibalise the fabric from the back and undersides etc and recover the seat cushions on the other two. Does anyone know of a person who could do this relatively small job. The seat cushions have piping on them.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Oct 2006)

*Re: Sofa upholstery*

Try ringing the people that I mention in the link above. They are very helpful and if they can't do the job they might recommend someone who will.


----------



## noc1 (29 Dec 2006)

*Re: Sofa upholstery*

it appears from above posts that its quite expensive to get a sofa re covered professionally.  does anyone know if you can buy a readymade cover, like the slip covers you can get for dining chairs?


----------



## Furntech (2 Jan 2007)

*Re: Sofa upholstery*

try this company, Loose covers


----------



## noc1 (3 Jan 2007)

*Re: Sofa upholstery*

thanks for that... i was lookng for a slightly cheaper option though - a bit more "bargain basement in arnotts" type of thing....any ideas?


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Jan 2007)

*Re: Sofa upholstery*

I think I saw something in possibly Kleeneze or Betterware catalogues but not too sure if they were cheap. You could try places like Guineys, Frawleys or Arnotts Bargain Basement


----------



## Red (6 Jan 2009)

*Re: Sofa upholstery*

Anyone get their leather couch upholstered ? 
Year old couch has gotten very saggy - loath to throw it away just yet
Any recommendations for an upholster and likely costs?


----------



## Concert (6 Jan 2009)

*Re: Sofa upholstery*

Had my three piece suite re upholstered about six months ago, not happy at all, paid 1200 euros for job.  Had to send it back to be re stitched in places and its shabby looking already.  Cushions are dreadul to sit on, no support so now I think I will cut my losses and buy a new one.


----------



## Red (7 Jan 2009)

*Re: Sofa upholsterer in Dublin*

Hi Flahers,
Can you name company so I know who to avoid ?

Thanks


----------



## Odea (11 Nov 2010)

Does anyone know where I might get the seat and back cushions of my sofa re-covered.  Any idea of cost?


----------



## Claire1956 (11 Nov 2010)

Got the sofa at home done by Newbridge upholstery. Material and the labour - €500. Very happy with job done. I was going to get expensive material in a shop in the same town. The lady in upholstery place said to look at what they could get. I was bit 'snobbish' about it, but looked anyway, was I glad. Really nice material for a sofa that us/kids use everyday and job is great. I mentioned that the sofa was not going to up against a wall, i.e. the back would be visible, so it needed a good finish. Got that done without issue. Sofa cover, two large seat cushions and five back cushions in the price. Was last year.


----------



## Odea (11 Nov 2010)

Claire. Just wondering if I could just get the seat cushions remodelled. We have a sofa with three seat cushions but we would love to change that to two, same for back cushions.
Looking at IKEA. You can purchase a new sofa for circa €500 so just wondering if it is worthwhile?

Do they have a website?


----------



## Claire1956 (24 Nov 2010)

I am not sure if they can do what you are asking, but I would think they could. The name in Newbridge Upholstery 045 431309. I don't think that they have a website.

I get your point re Ikea, but I was recovering a well known brand of sofa (it has really stood the test of time, 8 years old). Have you checked for reviews of the Ikea sofas, are they durable? I genuinely don't know the answer, maybe they are fantastic.


----------



## SlugBreath (25 Nov 2010)

Claire1956 said:


> (it has really stood the test of time, 8 years old).


 
You have got to be joking?   My sofa was 12 years old and I had it recovered (by the manufacturer, Finline) I am still sitting on it another 15 years later. Thinking of going for a third time.

Brian Lenihan say "We all have to pay for the party".  If you only keep your sofas for 8 years I know what he is talking about.


----------



## hopalong (25 Nov 2010)

have a look at this  [broken link removed]   they may set up an irl one if they have enough demand, send e mail.,ive been doing so for the past year.


----------



## Claire1956 (25 Nov 2010)

SlugBreath - your alias explains alot!


----------



## Mopsy (6 Feb 2011)

I am looking to recover a three piece suite with loose covers. I have emailed this company as well as quotes I got from a company here in Ireland was way too expensive.I wonder does anybody have had contact with Plums? of could anybody recommend someone in the West of Ireland who might either re-upholsterer or who makes these loose covers?


----------

